# Messaging & Notification: Email Privacy settings not retained in upgrade



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

In the previous version, I had my Messaging & Notification set to "Receive Email from Administrators" and NOT to receive any other emails. (I do receive PMs.) Today I got an email from another member, and after checking in Settings/Forum Settings, I found that somehow two other options were turned on:

Receive Email from Other Members
Receive Friendship Request Email

I don't think I would have turned these on, as I feel very strongly about guarding the privacy of my email. I wonder how many vendors or other folks may have siphoned off my email address by now.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Lamplight, I do have a test account whose "*Receive Email from Other Users*" was set to *NO* prior the vBulletin upgrade and it still is NO. So, I do not believe in a massive setting of all members' selections. 
If an individual setting was changed inadvertently, it is an obvious data-base error.

When you got an email from another member yesterday, it was sent through the SOTW Forum send-email form. I.e. the sender does not see your email address (until you will reply via email). Thus siphoning of your email address is prevented. If I am interpreting your post incorrectly, please let me know.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Harri, and yes, you are interpreting my post correctly. It may have been a database error or - perish the thought - it may even have been user error on my part user error on my part. :shock: The important things are that it is fixed now and it does not appear to be a problem for anyone else. -- Sorry to trouble you Harri, and thanks again.


----------

